# What tells a ROM to load SD Cards



## dubntz (Jun 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what file tells a ROM to mount the internal and external sd card when plugged into the computer? Im messing around and can only get the internal to mount and not the external. Thanks!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

In the device tree look for fstab files


----------

